# Help with Lab chewing....



## gwhit67 (Dec 20, 2009)

It has been a while since I have owned a dog and I just got me one for Christmas. He is a 1 1/2 yr old yellow lab that I had gotten from a guy off KSL . He has been trained to hunt and loves the water. He is an awesome dog when I am around but when I am gone to work during the day he goes on a rampage and wants to dig up and chew on everything in my backyard. It is starting to frustrate my wife very much. Does anyone have any ideas or tips that might help me out. I dont know if it is seperation anxiety that is going on or what. Is it just going to take some time to get through this. During the day he has the run of the backyard but during the night I put him in the dog run. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Crate training. He is bored, and if he has the run of the yard, he will entertain himself. Keep him in the kennel or crate when you or your wife are not able to directly supervise the dog.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Keep the dog in the run and let him out only when you can supervise him. It's that simple. Give him plenty of chew toys and lots of exercise. A tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Keep the dog in the run and let him out only when you can supervise him. It's that simple. Give him plenty of chew toys and lots of exercise. A tired dog is a good dog.


+1 My GWP ate everything including my wallet one night. He did grow out of it around age 2 so you might have hope. Kinda sad to leave a dog in the run all day.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 on the dog run suggestions.....also, i have had good success using apple bitter spray on items they continually try and chew on. you spray the item and then spray some in the dogs mouth and when they go to try and chew the object again they are reminded on how bitter it was when you sprayed it in their mouth. it really doesnt help if the dog is out chewing up random objects as it is hard to pinpoint what to spray but if the dog is consistently picking objects over and over again i would suggest to give it a try.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We had puppy Border Collies that did it 30 years ago. Ever since then we get cheap old furniture at the D.I., cut it in small pieces, wrap it in freezer paper and put it in the freezer. We'd thaw out a package every couple days and feed it to the dogs. They were particularily fond of sofa arms and legs. It kept them off the good furniture.






uh...I just made that up, but I think it's a good story.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck with that...The only thing you can do is quarantine them until they stop doing it. Some never stop. I had a GWP beotch that chewed on EVERYTHING. I was a farrier for some time and used to take her with me when I'd go to work. She rode in the back of my rig with all my shoeing stuff. Bad idea! That dog ate and destroyed more stuff than I care to mention. In the end, if she wasn't in a crate where she couldn't chew things up she was wearing a muzzle. Same with the yard, If she wasn't in the kennel she was supervised.

Leave her alone to her habits and this would happen. :evil: 









Did I mention she liked to dig too? :evil:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Hot sauce in a spray bottle. :O•-:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Good luck with that...The only thing you can do is quarantine them until they stop doing it. Some never stop. I had a GWP beotch that chewed on EVERYTHING. I was a farrier for some time and used to take her with me when I'd go to work. She rode in the back of my rig with all my shoeing stuff. Bad idea! That dog ate and destroyed more stuff than I care to mention. In the end, if she wasn't in a crate where she couldn't chew things up she was wearing a muzzle. Same with the yard, If she wasn't in the kennel she was supervised.
> 
> Leave her alone to her habits and this would happen. :evil:
> 
> ...


Definitely not funny at the time, but those pictures are hilarious. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That hose pic is one of my favorite memories of her. She was a big clown. Always getting into some kind of trouble. That, and the fact that she was absolute grim reaper death on pheasants was what made her so dear to me. When I lost that dog I cried for a week like a little beotch... She was a one-of-a-kind...


----------

